

Long Read: Alternatives for Proof of Work, Part 1: Proof of Stake - bitfancier
https://bytecoin.org/blog/proof-of-stake-proof-of-work-comparison/

======
btcjedi
when will be the 2nd part published?

------
toxique
good article, thx!

~~~
AaronTheKing
yes, well done. I also liked pos explanation by Buterin
([https://blog.ethereum.org/2014/11/25/proof-stake-learned-
lov...](https://blog.ethereum.org/2014/11/25/proof-stake-learned-love-weak-
subjectivity/))

